# Nero will keinen 800MB Rohling



## paleface (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo...
Ich habe einen Film erstellt denn ich nun als SVCD brennen will.
Der Film ist 708MB Gross.
Habe mir also EXTRA weil der die normalen 700MB Rohlinge net wollte,
800MB Rohlinge gekauft.
Nun will ich brennen.Ziehe meinen Film darein und was sagt er. Nicht genügend Platz. Und bricht das brennen ab.
Die Speicherleiste ist 100%tig auf 708MB. Müsste doch eigentlich passen.
Wiso geht das nicht?

Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Karlito (18. Juni 2004)

Oehm, Du weißt hoffentlich schon, dass Du auch .mpeg-Dateien, die auch größer als 700 MB sein können, auch auf eine normale 700MB-Scheibe brennen kannst, indem Du Deinen Film auch als SVCD abbrennst ( Also beim Start von Nero nicht Daten-CD, sondern VCD bzw. SVCD auswählen. Dann Deinen Film in den MPEG2-Ordner rein.)

Falls das nicht die Lösung ist, sag mal die Marke von Deinem Überlänge-Rohling sowie Model vom Brenner und welche Nero-Version?


----------



## paleface (19. Juni 2004)

Ich habe 3 verschiedene Rohlingstypen versucht.
Und ja weiss ih aber der Film is ja 708MB gross. Die Rohline schaffen aber MAX 705MB Überlänge.
Ich frag mich ja nur wiso Nero (neuste Trial Version) die 800MB nicht an nimmt.

Gibs noch nen anderes GUTES Brennprogram? Welchs 100%tig 800MB-Rohlinge annimmt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juni 2004)

Wenns diese EInstellung in der "neuesten" Version auch dort zu finden ist, dann versuche folgendes:

Menü: Datei -> Einstellunmgen

Registerkarte : Experteneinstellungen

Dort Übergrößen zulassen und mit "Übernehmen" bestätigen!

( Entnommen aus der Neroversion 5.0 )


----------



## paleface (19. Juni 2004)

Sorry geht net.

Gibs ein anderes Brennprogramm das das Aktzeptieren würde?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juni 2004)

Enthält zwar teils den selben Tipp wie oben, aber auch eine Erweiterung dessen:

http://www.nickles.de/c/a/forum2-537412151.htm


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juni 2004)

Noch was gefunden, wegen Programmen die Überlängen unterstützen:

http://www.hardwarejournal.de/ueberlaenge.htm


----------



## paleface (20. Juni 2004)

Es klappt einfach NICHT.

Der bricht immer ab.
Ich dachtees lege daran das mein Bernner das vielelicht garnicht schafft Überlänge.
Aber auf der Homepage finde ich nix dazu.
http://www.pioneer.de/de/product_detail.jsp?product_id=7108&taxonomy_id=364-394
Ich denke mal das ich erstmal nen anderes BrennprogrammVersuche.
Mit Nero scheint es ja angeblich nicht zu funktionieren.
Dabei habeich @Thomas deine Links alle einmal durchgearbeitet.

Es will einfach nicht...


----------



## Seb die Schnecke (21. Juni 2004)

*Ich hätt das was!*

Hey paleface!

Versuch doch mal unter:

Datei/Einstellungen
=> Registrierkarte: Experteneinstellungen
die "Maximale CD Länge" auf 92:00:00 zu stellen.

Dann noch unter Registrierkarte "Allgemein" noch die beiden Statusbalken einstellen:
Gelb auf 80:0:0
Rot auf 90:0:0
(Dient der Orientierung)

Achtung! Nero würde jetzt auch versuchen einen 700MB-Rohling auf 800MB(90min) zu überbrennen. Aber Nero ist nun auch in der lage 800MB voll auszubrennen. ich kann hier bis MAXIMAL 708MB auf einen 700er-Rohling brennen. Bei grösseren Dateien sollte man dann einen 800er-Rohling benutzen. Bei der Meldung,daß die CD zu klein sei, einfach überlange CD brennen bis 803MB (oder weiter, aber das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert)

Habe ich selber hier auch so gemacht, vielleicht geht das auch anders, aber bei dieser Metode kann ich mit sicherheit sagen das es FUNKTIONIERT


----------



## paleface (21. Juni 2004)

Sorry.
Geht nicht. 

ich denke es liegt ganz einfach daran das der nicht erkennt das ich nen800MB Rohling habe.
Da steht immer nur dasder Rohling 703MB gross wäre.

ich könnte heulen.


----------



## Seb die Schnecke (21. Juni 2004)

*Deswegen ja,..*

Hast du denn auch alles eingestellt?
Registrierkarte "Allgemein" => Roter balken, Gelber balken,... (nicht vertauschen!)
und auch die 92:0:0 min und "Disc-at-Once-überbrennen aktiviren" auf den Experteneinstellungen?

Ich habe das hier auch so gehandhabt und der erkennt hier auch keinen 800MB Rohling aber ich sage "übergrosse CD brennen" und der brennt auch 800 MB obwohl er mir sagt das er nur 703MB hat.
Ich habe wie erwähnt das selbe Problem gehabt und jetzt brenne ich auch 800MB aber wenn ich noch was vergessen habe und es mir einfallen sollte melde ich mich, wenn du villeicht was ausgelassen hast bist du der lösung unter Umständen näher als du denkst 

Nicht heulen, es geht, wirklich! ;-]

Natürlich solltest du einen 800er Rohling benutzen


----------



## paleface (22. Juni 2004)

Sorry...aber es will nicht.
Ich habe nun echt jeden Button mal angeklickt den das Programm hat.
Aber es macht es einfach nicht.
Ich werde nun eins der vollgenden Dinge tun.
1.Entweder den Support von Ahead anschnauzen 
2.Mir nen anderes Programm zulegen.

Naja...trotzdem allen danke für ihre Hilfe.


----------



## gjanz (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo paleface

ich hatte auch einmal ein Problem übergroße Rohlinge zu brennen,
Es lag am Brenner, der konnte das einfach nicht.
Bei Nero gibt es beim Button Rekorder auswählen die Info ob der Brenner es kann:   Überbrennen: unterstützt


Gruss

Gerhard


----------



## prax (8. Juli 2004)

Wenn es ein älterer Brenner ist, kann das durchaus sein dass er nur 700 MB Scheiben brennen kann. Du wirst den Film teilen müssen.


----------



## danube (8. Juli 2004)

Das mit der maximalen Länge umstellen würde ich lassen, ich hab mir damit schonmal nen Brenner geschrottet!


----------



## Theeagle (11. Juli 2004)

ICh hab das problem auch!
Nero erkennt keine 800mb rohlinge...aus sonstewas für gründen!
obwohl theoretisch noch platz auf dem rohling wär bricht nero in der praxis bei paarn 90 prozent mit fehler ab.


----------

